# Phaeton wood steering wheel in a mkiv?



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

would this steering wheel fit in a mkiv gti glx? any diy's?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone know where I can find one of these?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

it should fit. good luck finding one though. if you do i'm sure it will be expensive


----------

